# Грыжи и  баня вещи совместимые?



## звуки музыки (18 Май 2012)

Доброе утро всем! У меня вопрос при наличии грыжи можно посещать баню, сауну, турецкую парную?


----------



## Березка (18 Май 2012)

Вот здесь уже задавали такой вопрос, посмотрите https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/62/#post-412


----------



## Lari (18 Май 2012)

Вот интересная статья АИФ номер 17:
... месяц назад бригаду врачей из Сибирского НИИ *гипертермии* пригласили в частную немецкую клинику Гизунт в г. Вильгельмсхафене обучить методике местных врачей...
...АиФ» попросил Алексея Витальевича напомнить нашим читателям, в чём суть метода *гипертермии:* «Прогревание в медицине применяется более 45 лет. Однако известные до сих пор способы не позволяли нагреть тело пациента выше 42°С. Нам удалось сделать то, что считалось невозможным, - разработать способ искусственного согревания человека выше 42-43°С без угрозы для жизни. Доказано: температура выше 41°С вызывает запрограммированную гибель раковых клеток (нормальные клетки переносят до 44-45°С...
http://www.aif.by/ru/number/item/16634-rak.html


----------



## дрон43 (18 Май 2012)

Данная методика лечения к форуму отношения не имеет.


----------



## Lari (18 Май 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Данная методика лечения к форуму отношения не имеет.


_Согласна Но для общего развития прочитать статью можно_


----------



## дрон43 (18 Май 2012)

Ну для информации. Этому методу уже три года. Метод рабочий. Но официальный минздрав его просто тормозит капитально... (такие бабки уйдут мимо карманов ..).


----------



## Lari (18 Май 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> ....Этому методу уже три года.Метод рабочий.Но официальный минздрав его просто тормозит капитально...(такие бабки уйдут мимо карманов ..).


 
_А где подтверждения,что Минздрав не заинтересован в здоровье нации?_


----------



## дрон43 (18 Май 2012)

Посмотрите на мадам Голикову..


----------



## звуки музыки (18 Май 2012)

Березка написал(а):


> Вот здесь уже задавали такой вопрос, посмотрите https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/62/#post-412


 
 В голове "каша", одни врачи говорят партесь сколько хотите, только нельзя охлождаться ( холодный бассейн, душ, прорубь), другие , только в умеренных температурах, чуть-чуть посидели , не до 7 пота, наверно нет универсальной рекомендации?


----------



## МарияЛ (22 Июн 2012)

Может врачи форума что-нибудь скажут.


----------

